# Fao Marc



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

These shin pads off mma factory

Couple of questions are they black or brown cant tell on the home laptop? Do they have buckles ie so you can pull the straps at the back tight? Do uk mma forum users still get a discount?

Hayabusa Muay Thai Shin Guards

Cheers.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Never mind , no patience lol, ordered.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

For peace of mind, they are black as a barcode.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> For peace of mind, they are black as a barcode.


cheers lad, look forward to them. Hopefully being here for spar saturday lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry mate not been online for a few hours they are indeed Black mate


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

marc said:


> Sorry mate not been online for a few hours they are indeed Black mate


No worries man, theyre ordered anyway.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

On its way dude will be with you tommorow


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

These are oustanding Marc best and comfiest shin guards ive worn and thats including fairtex, sandee etc.

Cheers lad.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No probs Buddy glad you like them


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

how much did you pay for that marc!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol - no monies mate no monies - just another happy customer at MMA Factory


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

haha. Didn't want to post this here but have been locked out of my animus email so I figured I'd get you through here. Been doing some work with genetic supplements and he seems like a top guy. He's starting to look for regional suppliers. His site goes live this week but from I gather their stuff is good. They sponsor Jason Young and some strong man at the mo but I reckon they'll be pretty big. Do you want me to have a word on your behalf?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

marc said:


> Lol - no monies mate no monies - just another happy customer at MMA Factory


Sexual favour then???.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Sexual favour then???.


Is that what Marcs bringing in to replace the discount code.


----------

